# ? for instalers



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking for places that I can get wire/switches/ connectors/ wire loom Etc ... in bulk. The place I used to get it from no longer carries this type of stuff as they are now strictly a building electrical/plumbing supply house. Can anyone suggest a web site etc.....

Would like to be able to do one stop shopping rather than pieces here and pieces there....

The only other place that I know of remotely close to me is U-Do-It Electronics in Needham, MA but their prices on some of this stuff is a little up there.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have a kimball midwest supplier or priority parts? We use them for all our "shop" supplies.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

No, not out here in MA. I think it was either here or Elightbars that someone posted up a few links to some places for this stuff but every combination that I've put in the search has gotten me no where


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.statewire.com/


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

got-h2o;1273032 said:


> http://www.statewire.com/


Thanks. That's what I'm looking for.

Keep them coming folks.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

www.wiringproducts.com


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/

That is also the best source for the Blizzard power hitch switch. (I think it may be the same as the Boss switch also)


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

www.waytekwire.com
Or 
www.grainger.com


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Let me know what you need we have lots of that stuff here but not necessarily on the web site.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Grainger is WAY up there in prices on everything.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

Spemco.com is good when ordering in bulk


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Strobesnmore;1273740 said:


> Let me know what you need we have lots of that stuff here but not necessarily on the web site.


Basically, I'm looking for the heat shrink crimp connectors, split loom in lengths along with "T" intersection for the split loom. Relay harnesses and power distribution blocks.

I can get the stuff at most auto parts stores but I don't want to spend $8-$9 on a package of 5 connectors etc

Off the subject, do you carry replacement legends for the Federal Signal SW300 switch boxes by chance?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Try Gerber electronics too- they have (had?) a location right of Rt 1 in Norwood (automile) out by the Skill/Bosch Factory service center.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

justme-;1276556 said:


> Try Gerber electronics too- they have (had?) a location right of Rt 1 in Norwood (automile) out by the Skill/Bosch Factory service center.


Thanks, I'll look into it. I know there is a Granger store on University Ave on the Norwood/Westwood line as well.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I never use the "T"s when I use loom. I just end the loom where the "T" is supposed to be and tape that section up.


----------

